# Sad News - Be Careful Out There



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.newspress.com/Top/Article/article.jsp?Section=LOCAL&ID=564663143666679867


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Retro Grouch said:


> http://www.newspress.com/Top/Article/article.jsp?Section=LOCAL&ID=564663143666679867


'lost control of her bicycle' huh? When's the last time someone spontaneously 'lost control of their bicycle?' I detect more'n a small hint of a trucker trying to intimidate a cyclist on a small road. Oops! Look what happened...

Sad. 

M


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh man, this is terrible. Surely there were witnesses as she was on a group ride. Looks to me he passed her too close. Maybe way to close.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

MShaw said:


> 'lost control of her bicycle' huh? When's the last time someone spontaneously 'lost control of their bicycle?' I detect more'n a small hint of a trucker trying to intimidate a cyclist on a small road. Oops! Look what happened...
> 
> Sad.
> 
> M


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## schubydowah (Jan 18, 2006)

*Sad loss, great athelete, bad road*

I know of Kendra and I ride Gibraltor. She'll be missed by many here in Santa Barbara.The road she was on is not a road for a Asphalt truck (with a trailor) or any large trucks for that matter. Steep, narrow, and no room for error. I have been clipped there (by a rear view mirror) on my bike and nearly run off the pavement in my vehicle as well. Maybe the county could restrict loads to specific times up there.


----------

